# Wireless Charging



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

The second generation has available wireless charging, and it is a pocket just in front of the center console, behind the shift lever.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What about the upper compartment in the dash?


----------

